# Feldweg - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 20
Ein schnelles Plein-air nach Feierabend. Fast täglich musste ich an 
dieser Stelle vorbeifahren. Irgendwann musste es passieren und ich 
hatte dafür schon die ganze Zeit meine Malutensilien an Bord. Das 
Wetter passte ebenfalls an diesem Tag.

A quick plein-air after office hours. Almost every day I had to drive 
past this point. Eventually, it had to happen and I had it the whole 
time my painting materials on board. The weather also fit on this day.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It is very pretty Ernst, as is all your work. 

Es ist sehr Ernst, hübsch, wie alle Ihre Arbeit ist.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Another great painting Bro

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very very nice


----------



## Bobby Boy (Jul 11, 2015)

Really nice Ernst love the sky


----------

